# CMS Dreamweaver extention



## BlueAngel (21. Juni 2004)

Servus Tutorial's community
suche ein einfaches CMS System, dass ich in Dreamwaver MX 2004 integrieren kann. Soll MS Access usw können, ich will die Navigation usw selbst bauen, lediglich der Content soll durch das CMS verwaltet werden.

Habt Ihr eine Idee dazu.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Sir Robin (7. Juli 2004)

http://www.macromedia.com/software/contribute/


----------

